# 1st time showing Halter Clydesdale



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What type of show is it?
A draft show or something else?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This was a class at the Ozark Empire fair, pairs halter class.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Its an open show. Its a smaller show here in Northeast Ohio. She has won her class for several years.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Open show for drafts or light horses too?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I aways have shown My clydes in their show halters.
I guess I asked what kind of show because in the draft only classes it has always been just about the horse, nothing to do with the handler.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

What is the mares registered name and who owns her? I am good friends with several people who show Clydesdales.


----------

